# VIEJITOS & USO CAR CLUB 8th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

*Saturday November 27th 2010

Family Life Christian Church
801 Hellyer Ave
San Jose, CA 95111*


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

Check the date 25th is a Thursday & Thankgiving day.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@Sep 29 2010, 09:21 PM~18697771
> *Check the date 25th is a Thursday & Thankgiving day.
> *


my bad your right  thanks


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

wow that time again.... time sure flys..  


t
t
t


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Sep 30 2010, 06:20 AM~18699675
> *
> *


come one come all


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

my bomb will be back up for this


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Sep 30 2010, 11:25 AM~18701881
> *wow that time again.... time sure flys..
> t
> t
> ...


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 29 2010, 10:45 PM~18698502
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 ALWAYS A GOOD TIME AT THIS SHOW


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

cant wait its always a good show


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

*T T T*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Oct 7 2010, 11:19 PM~18764912
> *cant wait its always a good show
> *


thanks homie


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Oct 18 2010, 10:31 AM~18841189
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: you ready


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T
for the Kids......... and Amador hittin L.I.L. hahaha


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 20 2010, 05:47 PM~18864161
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 20 2010, 05:47 PM~18864161
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Oct 21 2010, 01:38 AM~18868155
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Oct 21 2010, 08:54 AM~18869713
> *
> *


sj trokita will be there  :biggrin: ????


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

this will be a good show


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Oct 22 2010, 11:11 AM~18880425
> *this will be a good show
> *


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW LOOKING FORWARD TO IT*


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Oct 22 2010, 11:38 AM~18880624
> *
> *


is hell bound going to be there :biggrin:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 23 2010, 06:53 PM~18890350
> *ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW LOOKING FORWARD TO IT
> *


thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 25 2010, 10:19 PM~18909056
> *thanks homies :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 24 2010, 10:05 PM~18898923
> *is hell bound going to be there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 23 2010, 06:53 PM~18890350
> *ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW LOOKING FORWARD TO IT
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Oct 26 2010, 09:44 PM~18918501
> *X2  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



X66 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: 

AZTEC CREATIONS CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Oct 24 2010, 10:30 PM~18899262
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats up Jimmy


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKE -65-_@Oct 28 2010, 12:01 PM~18931600
> *
> Whats up Jimmy
> *


was up homie? hows everything in the valley?


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

WE WILL BE AT THE VIEJITOS & UCE 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE

AND YES WE WILL BE RAFFLING OUT AN OTHER SET OF

13X7 REVERSE CROSS LACE 72 SPOKE ,WHEELS ARE ON THE WORKS.

YOU WONT ONLY GET A PREMIUM SET OF WHEELS . MOST OF ALL YOU

WILL BE SERVING THE CAUSE MAKING A MERRY CHRISTMAS FOR THE

CHILDREN IN NEED. THANKS W.W.K


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 23 2010, 06:53 PM~18890350
> *ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW LOOKING FORWARD TO IT
> *


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 29 2010, 05:57 PM~18696193
> *Saturday November 27th 2010
> 
> Family Life Christian Church
> ...


CHildhood Dreams Will be there! 

T
T
T


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see u guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 30 2010, 01:38 AM~18945666
> *
> WE WILL BE AT THE VIEJITOS & UCE 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  its going to be a good one


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 30 2010, 01:38 AM~18945666
> *
> WE WILL BE AT THE VIEJITOS & UCE 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, I know I'm gonna buy some ticket.
So, are you going to sell tickets and pick the winner on that same day and how much per ticket?


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Nov 1 2010, 02:26 PM~18960439
> *Hell yeah, I know I'm gonna buy some tickets
> So, are you going to sell tickets and pick the winner on that same day and how much per ticket?
> *





<span style='color:red'>
THIS YEARS WINNER 2010 Christmas in July


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTT FOR TOY DRIVES IT'S GOOD TO SEE C.C. DOING THINGS FOR THE KIDS!!! *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 1 2010, 09:22 PM~18963543
> *<span style='color:red'>
> THIS YEARS WINNER 2010 Christmas in July
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me.


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 22 2010, 11:59 AM~18880345
> *sj trokita will be there   :biggrin: ????
> *




NO SJ TROKITA IS GETTING READY FOR THE ROADSTER SHOW GRAND NATIONALS IN LA :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 1 2010, 11:24 PM~18964570
> *NO SJ TROKITA IS GETTING READY FOR THE ROADSTER SHOW GRAND NATIONALS IN LA  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


get it ready after the toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Oct 30 2010, 08:27 PM~18949774
> *see u guys there  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

T T T FOR A GOOD EVENT :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 1 2010, 11:24 PM~18964570
> *NO SJ TROKITA IS GETTING READY FOR THE ROADSTER SHOW GRAND NATIONALS IN LA  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 1 2010, 11:24 PM~18964570
> *NO SJ TROKITA IS GETTING READY FOR THE ROADSTER SHOW GRAND NATIONALS IN LA  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


LETS ROLL, MY BAGS ARE PACKED :biggrin: 

T T M F T


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 4 2010, 09:18 AM~18983614
> *LETS ROLL, MY BAGS ARE PACKED :biggrin:
> 
> T T M F T
> *


DO U HAVE ROOM 4 ONE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 4 2010, 09:26 AM~18983681
> *DO U HAVE ROOM 4 ONE MORE  :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 4 2010, 09:53 AM~18983906
> *ALWAYS
> *


whats the date on th grand nat. and is it 2 late 2 take my car


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 4 2010, 09:18 AM~18983614
> *LETS ROLL, MY BAGS ARE PACKED :biggrin:
> 
> T T M F T
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

CAN WAIT! TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 4 2010, 11:22 PM~18991335
> *CAN WAIT! TTT
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 6 2010, 08:14 AM~19000674
> *TTT
> *


Yeah what he said !


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 6 2010, 11:33 PM~19005610
> *Yeah what he said !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 30 2010, 01:38 AM~18945666
> * Yes wheels will be handed out the day of the show</span>
> 
> 
> ...





ttt whos going to win :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 7 2010, 09:58 AM~19007107
> *ttt whos going to win :wow:
> *



ME!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 7 2010, 12:21 PM~19008020
> *ME!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

We will be posting the wheels soon


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

keep this up


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 10 2010, 05:38 PM~19036522
> *keep this up
> *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 7 2010, 09:58 AM~19007107
> *ttt whos going to win :wow:
> *


 :angry: We already talked about this.

I have even been practicing my suprised expression. :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 7 2010, 09:58 AM~19007107
> *ttt whos going to win :wow:
> *


hopefuly me :biggrin: never can have 2 many rims


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt from japan


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

WE WILL BE POSTING WHEELS TOMORROW


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

You know im going to be there!


----------



## LIVELAUGHLOVE408 (Oct 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

HERE YOU GO


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 3 2010, 10:54 PM~18980898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 14 2010, 12:17 AM~19063267
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...




WOW!!! THOSE GONNA LOOK GOOD ON MY CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 14 2010, 12:17 AM~19063267
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

OUR WHEELS NEED A HOME SEE YOU AT THE SHOW


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 16 2010, 01:39 AM~19080264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ONE WEEK TO GO

Wheels finished in boxes


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 21 2010, 01:51 PM~19124860
> *ONE WEEK TO GO
> 
> Wheels finished in boxes
> ...


 :wow:  :cheesy:  

T T T FOR A GOOD CAUSE !!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 21 2010, 05:39 AM~19123109
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## san jose uso (Jul 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 21 2010, 12:51 PM~19124860
> *ONE WEEK TO GO
> 
> Wheels finished in boxes
> ...


*Can't wait to take these home.  *


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

hno: 2 MORE DAYS TO GO


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Nov 26 2010, 12:27 AM~19167399
> *ttt
> *



  WHATS UP BETO..


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cancelled due to rain??? 

Just asking....... :happysad:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:wow: DAMMMMMM


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Nov 26 2010, 11:17 AM~19168718
> *cancelled due to rain???
> 
> Just asking....... :happysad:
> *


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

rain or shine homies. to much work involved to postpone or cancel......that came from the vice prez of viejitos last week.........................


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Nov 26 2010, 07:13 PM~19171313
> *rain or shine homies. to much work involved to postpone or cancel......that came from the vice prez of viejitos last week.........................
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:run:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Are the zeniths gettin raffled of rain or shine also??


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

IS THE SHOW STILL ON


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 26 2010, 10:02 PM~19172584
> *IS THE SHOW STILL ON
> *


YES :0


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Nov 26 2010, 09:23 PM~19172224
> *Are the zeniths gettin raffled of rain or shine also??
> *


you have to come out and see :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 27 2010, 12:04 AM~19173410
> *you have to come out and see :biggrin:
> *


WILL BE THERE TO GET MY RIMS!


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 14 2010, 01:17 AM~19063267
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Nov 24 2010, 05:23 PM~19154828
> *Can't wait to take these home.
> *


 :0 

:no: :no: THOSE ARE COMING HOME WITH ME :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## FRMVALLEJO2SANJO (Nov 10, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIES...... SO THE DRIVE WILL CONTINUE .......... EVEN WHEN ITS STORMIN....YESSSSSSSSS WERE DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

T
T
T


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

woke up to some rain, and thats a long drive through rain for my car :uh: ill seee you guys next year.  if i had a trailer, id be there but i dont  

















































































sike!! :biggrin: im rolling out in 15, my car aint afraid of no water  see you guys there, hopefully its still a good turn out


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 27 2010, 12:03 AM~19173406
> *YES :0
> *



Cool I'll be there.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 27 2010, 09:46 AM~19174627
> *woke up to some rain, and thats a long drive through rain for my car :uh: ill seee you guys next year.  if i had a trailer, id be there but i dont
> sike!! :biggrin: im rolling out in 15, my car aint afraid of no water   see you guys there, hopefully its still a good turn out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## W62S (May 18, 2010)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

dont tell me you guys are afraid of no rain, lets ride out there and support!


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 27 2010, 12:04 AM~19173410
> *you have to come out and see :biggrin:
> *


Then were there :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks like we are getting rained out .....were are rescheduling for next Saturday....hope everyone can be there !!!!


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 27 2010, 09:37 AM~19174866
> *Looks like we are getting rained out .....were are rescheduling for next Saturday....hope everyone can be there !!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: see you next. Week


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

see everybody next week


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

i'LL BE THERE NEXT WEEK THEN. :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 27 2010, 09:46 AM~19174627
> *woke up to some rain, and thats a long drive through rain for my car :uh: ill seee you guys next year.  if i had a trailer, id be there but i dont
> sike!! :biggrin: im rolling out in 15, my car aint afraid of no water   see you guys there, hopefully its still a good turn out
> *


anybody contact RAIDERSEQUAL? to tell him it cancelled


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

see you guys next year, cant make it next weekend. hope for a good turnout


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Next week on the 4th its going to rain as well. Good luck on the toy drive, we will be their to support.
INSPIRATIONS C.C.


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

LET'S HOPE NEXT WEEK WILL BE A GREAT TURN OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

san jose' finest will be in the house................... :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

What happened to rain or shine. We here right now.


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Nov 26 2010, 07:13 PM~19171313
> *rain or shine homies. to much work involved to postpone or cancel......that came from the vice prez of viejitos last week.........................
> *


were are here! were is everybody at? i tough it was rain or shine!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 27 2010, 02:57 PM~19176344
> *were are here! were is everybody at? i tough it was rain or shine!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

WE WERE THERE SORRY RAINED OUT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 27 2010, 01:57 PM~19176344
> *were are here! were is everybody at? i tough it was rain or shine!
> 
> 
> ...


yes we were!!
 
even thought we were early!!
:biggrin: 
o well it is what it is!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 27 2010, 03:06 PM~19176699
> *WE WERE THERE   SORRY RAINED OUT
> 
> 
> ...











love that 63 in the pic!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 27 2010, 02:57 PM~19176344
> *were are here! were is everybody at? i tough it was rain or shine!
> 
> 
> ...


it was rain or shine but we made a last minute decision to postpone it til next week to much involved for only 10 cars to show everyone keep in mind we dont do this for us it for the kids and the needy if you cant make it to the show just drop by and leave a gift we thank everyone that did show and hope you'll be able to make it out next week we are sorry there was not enough people to continue with our plans hopefully next week we will have better weather and be able to have a show if not the same better then the past again thanks and we will see you next week


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Nov 27 2010, 08:14 PM~19178852
> *it was rain or shine but we made a last minute decision to postpone it til next week to much involved  for only 10 cars to show everyone keep in mind we dont do this for us it for the kids and the needy if you cant make it to the show just drop by and leave a gift we thank everyone that did show and hope you'll be able to make it out next week we are sorry there was not enough people to continue with our plans hopefully next week we will have better weather and be able to have a show if not the same better then the past again thanks and we will see you next week
> *




its all good homie, we had a good time hittin the freeway and wish we could make it next week but have commited to a local toy drive. good luck next week


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## san jose uso (Jul 8, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Nov 27 2010, 09:14 PM~19178852
> *it was rain or shine but we made a last minute decision to postpone it til next week to much involved  for only 10 cars to show everyone keep in mind we dont do this for us it for the kids and the needy if you cant make it to the show just drop by and leave a gift we thank everyone that did show and hope you'll be able to make it out next week we are sorry there was not enough people to continue with our plans hopefully next week we will have better weather and be able to have a show if not the same better then the past again thanks and we will see you next week
> *


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE THIS SATURDAY RAIN OR SHINE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boy64impala (Mar 12, 2009)

Chevitos Will Be There


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jay jjay (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## san jose uso (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 27 2010, 10:37 AM~19174866
> *Looks like we are getting rained out .....were are rescheduling for next Saturday....hope everyone can be there !!!!
> *


looks like rain again








hno:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@Dec 2 2010, 03:21 PM~19221117
> *looks like rain again
> 
> 
> ...


  :angry:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@Dec 2 2010, 03:21 PM~19221117
> *looks like rain again
> 
> 
> ...



looks like the AM only????   

hope to see a update soon :happysad:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boy64impala_@Dec 1 2010, 10:46 AM~19209471
> *Chevitos Will Be There
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks homies


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ok ok i know we said rain or shine last weekend but organizations are calling us saying that they have lists of kids that need toys this christmas. thanks you for the support hope to see you saturday


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 27 2010, 02:57 PM~19176344
> *were are here! were is everybody at? i tough it was rain or shine!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS ARE SOME DOWN ASS RIDERS  2 VERTS AND A 58 SOME GUYS WOULDNT EVEN BRING OUT REGALS :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2010, 07:50 PM~19223779
> *YOU GUYS ARE SOME DOWN ASS RIDERS  2 VERTS AND A 58 SOME GUYS WOULDNT EVEN BRING OUT REGALS :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT
> *


whats wrong with regal?? :scrutinize:

:biggrin:
long ass drive on the fwy. some poeple wont drive a block in the rain


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 2 2010, 09:04 PM~19223933
> *whats wrong with regal?? :scrutinize:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


thats what i was trying to say :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 2 2010, 10:04 PM~19223933
> *whats wrong with regal?? :scrutinize:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0   :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 2 2010, 09:04 PM~19223933
> *whats wrong with regal?? :scrutinize:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


i drove down two if any one cares lol!!!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

OUR WHEELS NEED A HOME SEE YOU AT THE SHOW

















[/quote]


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> OUR WHEELS NEED A HOME SEE YOU AT THE SHOW


 hno: hno: hno:
[/quote]


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2010, 07:50 PM~19223779
> *YOU GUYS ARE SOME DOWN ASS RIDERS  2 VERTS AND A 58 SOME GUYS WOULDNT EVEN BRING OUT REGALS :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT
> *


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

Q-VO Brothers hno: hno: hno:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2010, 05:35 PM~19222078
> *ok ok i know we said rain or shine last weekend but organizations are calling us saying that they have lists of kids that need toys this christmas.  thanks you for the support hope to see you saturday
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2010, 07:50 PM~19223779
> *YOU GUYS ARE SOME DOWN ASS RIDERS  2 VERTS AND A 58 SOME GUYS WOULDNT EVEN BRING OUT REGALS :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

COOL TURNOUT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 4 2010, 05:15 PM~19238564
> *COOL TURNOUT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Dec 2 2010, 11:40 PM~19225963
> *i drove down two if any one cares lol!!!!
> *


Yeah but you live down the street. :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Dec 4 2010, 12:34 PM~19236911
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Had a cool time except for my Suburban getting wet. But, it's cool it didn't melt or anything. :biggrin: 

Oh, and won a raffle prize but not the prize I was hoping for. :angry:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 5 2010, 01:22 AM~19242266
> *Had a cool time except for my Suburban getting wet.  But, it's cool it didn't melt or anything. :biggrin:
> 
> Oh, and won a raffle prize but not the prize I was hoping for. :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

Didn't get too many pix, was busy having a good time and kicking back.. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks to the clubs that put the event together..  :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm glad to see you made it home :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Dec 5 2010, 10:13 AM~19244211
> *I'm glad to see you made it home  :biggrin:
> *


4 show, we ended up going to eat at La Victoria almaden.. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Dec 5 2010, 11:16 AM~19244235
> *4 show, we ended up going to eat at La Victoria almaden.. :biggrin:
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

who was the lucky WWK winner??????


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 5 2010, 04:26 PM~19246267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Dec 2 2010, 11:40 PM~19225963
> *i drove down two if any one cares lol!!!!
> *


two blocks :0

jk what up daqnny :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 5 2010, 04:14 PM~19246178
> *who was the lucky WWK winner??????
> *


If you mean winner of the rims. No winner. The Wire Wheel guy couldnt make it out. :angry: 

Still a cool time.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Dec 5 2010, 01:19 PM~19244665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 6 2010, 12:39 AM~19250343
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:rimshot: :boink: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Good turn out and good job on the Pics El Moose and Rich!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool event....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> Thanks homie....


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

NIce pics Looks like a good turn out


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 6 2010, 10:38 PM~19259574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice one "MOOSE"


----------

